# CPM S35VN vs Ginsan (Silver3) Petty/Paring knife?



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello,
so I was searching for a Petty/ Paring knife an came upon this beauty https://messerundco.de/we-knife-yakula-kuechenmesser-cpm-s35vn-satin-carbon-mit-titan-bolster-rot
It is made out of s35vn. I only have experience with ginsan from my chef knife. My question is what can I expect in comparison? Will it have better chip resistance? (The only thing I have to critique on my chef knife) Or do you have different recommendations?
Thanks in advance


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't buy a knife because of the steel type, but because you know who is the maker and are confident about his heat treatment. Ginsang isn't known for being chippy, so something went very wrong. As for a petty, due to the little length the contact area with the board is small, so frequent sharpening is to be expected. I would above all look for sufficient length and easy sharpening. My preferred stainless petty is a 180mm 'slicer' from the Misono 440 series.


----------



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

benuser said:


> Don't buy a knife because of the steel type, but because you know who is the maker and are confident about his heat treatment. Ginsang isn't known for being chippy, so something went very wrong. As for a petty, due to the little length the contact area with the board is small, so frequent sharpening is to be expected. I would above all look for sufficient length and easy sharpening. My preferred stainless petty is a 180mm 'slicer' from the Misono 440 series.


Sorry tried to replie once but that aparently didn't work.
Thanks for the tip. I thought pulver steels aren't that susceptible for bad hardening treatments? I know that the hardening Process especiallywith Ginsang is very critical. 
My ginsang isn't that chippy only when I filet and get caught in a bone thats a reason why a want a small knife for moments where I could chip out the big guy.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Phil Wilson makes a very very high-end filet knife made of s30v, practically identical to s35vn, and the maker really knows Powdered-Metal (PM) alloys very well. As Benuser indicated, if you think the maker is reliable, and you are OK with the geometry, then go for it. These alloys are very strong, fish bone shouldn't harm them, and they will hold an edge better than Ginsan.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[JUSTIFY].

Now if it were me ... and I'm just thinking out loud here ... conversationally speaking and all ... I'm not concerned what kinda steele it's made of. I'm thinking that there is NO way I'm dropping 153,81 € for a petty knife. [/JUSTIFY]


----------



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

Iceman said:


> [JUSTIFY].
> 
> Now if it were me ... and I'm just thinking out loud here ... conversationally speaking and all ... I'm not concerned what kinda steele it's made of. I'm thinking that there is NO way I'm dropping 153,81 € for a petty knife. [/JUSTIFY]


Why not I? I Want to understand because all the japanes Petty knifes I saw were in the same price range ceep in mind that I am not a professional so I won't wear it out that fast and can't lose it in a big professional Kitchen.


----------



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Phil Wilson makes a very very high-end filet knife made of s30v, practically identical to s35vn, and the maker really knows Powdered-Metal (PM) alloys very well. As Benuser indicated, if you think the maker is reliable, and you are OK with the geometry, then go for it. These alloys are very strong, fish bone shouldn't harm them, and they will hold an edge better than Ginsan.


Thanks for your thoughts but I don't want a real filet knife because I dont fillet thing often it happens occasionally so I just need a tool not the tool. So I thought of a petty/paring knife that can suport my chef knife and when I am not filleting (which is most of the time) serve as somthing else because filet knifes are cinde of hard to use for other jobs than filleting.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

[JUSTIFY]WHY? ...

Because it's a petty knife. The knife I would get ... and I'm just saying ME ... MY opinion ... is only 28.88 € ... or $35 usd.

A petty knife is not my "go to" "use all the time" "can't be without" "earn my living with" knife. It's just a tool in the bag that is nice to have but I'm not gonna be busted without.

153,81 € or $186.43 usd. is a lot of payout for a petty knife.

_Heres my choice:_[/JUSTIFY]









*Tojiro Shirogami Kasumi Petty 120mm ... $35.00*
https://www.chefknivestogo.com/toshkape12.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If you want to spend big money on a petty, want stainless that takes a sharp edge and holds it forever thanks to high-tech alloy, here is your knife. I have one myself. and it doubles as my steak knife. and chicken butcherer as it actually laughs at chicken bone:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co.../gesshin-kagero-150mm-powdered-steel-petty-nt

Otherwise, something like Iceman's choice


----------



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

rick alan said:


> If you want to spend big money on a petty, want stainless that takes a sharp edge and holds it forever thanks to high-tech alloy, here is your knife. I have one myself. and it doubles as my steak knife. and chicken butcherer as it actually laughs at chicken bone:
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co.../gesshin-kagero-150mm-powdered-steel-petty-nt
> 
> Otherwise, something like Iceman's choice


Thanks that looks really good and very much what I am looking for. Only have to finde out how to get one in europe.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are in Europe check here and see if Maxim has anything that will work for you -

https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/


----------



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

mike9 said:


> If you are in Europe check here and see if Maxim has anything that will work for you -
> 
> https://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/


Thanks looks like a great shop my last knife I imported from Australia from knives and stones.
Which worked surprisingly well.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Something in blue #1 would be special also, holds an edge very well, and gets sharper. Blue1 is also somewhat stain resistant for carbon. There is are European equivalents of the Kagero, just don't recall the names right now.


----------



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

Aren't carbon steels on the chippier side?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

You know 42 said:


> Aren't carbon steels on the chippier side?


It depends on the maker, the heat treat and the tempering. Stainless (like vg10) can be very chippy. Personally my favorite combo is stainless clad carbon like White #1, #2, Blue #1, #2 and AS.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Geese! I posted the Euro version of the Kagero, one by Akifusa and another by IKeda, but either it disappeared or just never made. Ah hopefully better late than never.


----------

